# Whats your greatest fear....



## beaupower32 (Aug 28, 2009)

timshatz posted in another thread that we should start a thread about your greatest fears. I will start.

My greatest fear is spiders. I am completely arachnophobia. I hate those little [email protected] My wife makes fun of me all the time cause of it. I swear they are plotting something evil against me lol.


----------



## joy17782 (Aug 28, 2009)

Snakes, I hate the slithering sh*ts god they creep me the hell out , when i seen one i get the gun and blast his a$$!!!!!!! all another fear is getting drunk and wakeing up 2 3 400 pound women with no teeth


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Wasps and Hornets.... I hate them!


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2009)

Dieing before I get to retirement all that saving for nothing boy will I be pissed if I dont make three more years


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2009)

Falling down and knocking out my top front teeth.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2009)

Going to used a Porta-John and Someone pushing it over....I'm serious.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 28, 2009)

Though I have learned with time to manage it, my greatest fear is snakes.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 28, 2009)

Public speaking. I've worked out a truce with heights, dark, and roaches, but public speaking still kills me.


----------



## German Ace (Aug 28, 2009)

I fear centipedes earwigs and dark murky wasser.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have an irrational fear of 25-foot Nile crocodiles


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 28, 2009)

Go my adult life without the Boston Bruins winning the Stanley Cup. Oh, and being stabbed multiple times is not high on my list of nasty things.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2009)

Coors9 said:


> Go my adult life without the Boston Bruins winning the Stanley Cup. Oh, and being stabbed multiple times is not high on my list of nasty things.



You poor guy , I've been a B's fan since 1963 , did you hear Looch made a good impression on Canadian Hockey Olympic trials


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 28, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> I have an irrational fear of 25-foot Nile crocodiles



I'd say that is quite rational.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2009)

My greatest fear is spiders. I have a serious arachnophobia problem. I used to never have a problem with them until I was bitten by a Brown Recluse in North Carolina. Since then I am scared to death of them.

It really is irrational because I know that 99% of spiders can cause me no serious harm.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2009)

I hate ladders , when I climb a ladder I promise you I leave finger marks on the Aluminium


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2009)

Needles. The ones they stick you in the arm with.

Also I am afraid of swimming in the ocean. Been that way since the summer of 1975 when I saw "Jaws".


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 28, 2009)

joy17782 said:


> Snakes, I hate...





pbfoot said:


> I hate ladders ...


I have an irrational fear of snakes and ladders


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 28, 2009)

Bears. 

The deep woods at night.

Tight spaces.

TO


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 28, 2009)

a rational fear of being hit by a car...again. Something I would much rather do without


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 28, 2009)

The Almighty Himself I do fear most!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The Almighty Himself I do fear most!


You're right.... I fear God the Father more than wasps or Hornets....


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The Almighty Himself I do fear most!



Different definition of the word "fear" though! 



Gonna add to my list....I fear failing. Of going through life thinkin folks are lookin at me and thinkin' "well, there goes the idiot that ____. Couldn't even do that right!". Even worse when you think the same things about yourself.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Needles. The ones they stick you in the arm with.
> 
> Also I am afraid of swimming in the ocean. Been that way since the summer of 1975 when I saw "Jaws".



I'm with you Sys!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2009)

I fear public speaking as well, so you can imagine how well I went when I was corned for an interview by a news crew once


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> I'm with you Sys


I'm not surprised in your case
is there anything in the water surrounding Oz that DOESN'T want to kill/stab/bite/poison/eat you?

...or out of the water for that matter


----------



## ccheese (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a fear of complete darkness. I guess this comes from my youth. My mother use to lock me in a closet while
she went shopping. I'm talking complete darkness, like you'd find inside a mall, if the lights went out. There are always
several lights on in my house, at night. If we travel, I take a couple of nite-lites.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Hitler was good at public speaking, then again he was crazy


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Interesting how many people are afraid of snakes. Is it due to the Adam and Eve thingy?


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 29, 2009)

Meeting Jan. I owe him a Carlsberg.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Meeting Jan. I owe him a Carlsberg.



Wow...meeting Jan? I think I just broke out into a cold sweat!!!!


----------



## javlin (Aug 29, 2009)

Use to spiders no longer now it's cockroaches OOHHH they piss me off and give me the hibbee jeebbees.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2009)

Now that I'm older and fatter, I fear ladders or heights more appropriately. But what keeps me up at night is worrying that I might get sick and drain all my life savings to keep me around for another year. I swear to God Almighty, that if I'm diagnosed with cancer I'm off to the hills with my M1911 and one bullet. And honestly I don't fear the latter.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 29, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Wow...meeting Jan? I think I just broke out into a cold sweat!!!!



Ew!   *hands RA a clean, dry towel*

Zany thing is:
Spiders: Gets caught and then I put them outside with a gentle but firm warning not to show up in my apartment again.
I don't think they listen much, though. 
Snakes: Okay as long as they aren't poisonous - or huge.
Other ordinary bugs: Gets squashed.
But show me a caterpillar, the pre-butterfly kind, and I freak out.


----------



## javlin (Aug 29, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Ew!   *hands RA a clean, dry towel*
> 
> Zany thing is:
> Spiders: Gets caught and then I put them outside with a gentle but firm warning not to show up in my apartment again.
> ...




The CIA would have a good time with yooouuu.Remember they used that as a interragation techique on one those AlQueda boys.


----------



## Torch (Aug 29, 2009)

Not a fan of spiders, snakes but what I fear/hate the most is this thing about smashing my teeth, have had nightmares about sledge hammers smacking them out, fallling on my face,having them ripped out and the only thing i can think of that caused this fear is my first dentist, a Dr.Finklestein,maybe I was 5,6years old and this guy was a friggin master torturer, no novacain, no sympathy. I'm sure he's rotting in hell.


----------



## Erich (Aug 29, 2009)

having my great Deutsche Bier stash replaced by watered down piss Budweiser ............... HORRORS !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

Erich said:


> having my great Deutsche Bier stash replaced by watered down piss Budweiser ............... HORRORS !



Yes I have a fear that all the German, Czech, Belgian, Irish and British beers and all the other decent beers out there will be replaced by crappy piss water Budweiser as well.

That would be the end of the world...


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 30, 2009)

javlin said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> The CIA would have a good time with yooouuu.Remember they used that as a interragation techique on one those AlQueda boys.



Whatdotheywanttoknow?Icanstartwritingnow!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 30, 2009)

Greatest fear???

Hmmm, not afraid of spiders or snakes, or heights or ladders.... Did alot of my best work in the dark, I have 3 fake front teeth already and will drink water before Budweiser... Surfed with sharks, jellyfish and the dreaded sea lice, and fu*ked a brown bear in the ass.....

The only thing I fear is my wife.....


----------



## Torch (Aug 30, 2009)

Was the bear good for you?????


----------



## German Ace (Aug 30, 2009)

You Americans...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

There's alot of things out there that give me the creeps, but I don't think they fall into the fear category. And I'm having a problem with ladders/heights, but I can usually work through that with a little will-power. As far as losing my front teeth goes, I've had my face busted a number of times, but what goes around, comes around...that's a given.

If you surf, you must swim...and if you're swimming (especially in deep water), you can be sure there's alot of big, hungry things doing the same 

I think that honestly, the one true fear I posses, is dying alone...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 30, 2009)

Getting a kick out of this thread!

And I think most of us, if not all, would agree that it's healthy to have/talk about fears.......

As long as we don't LIVE in fear.

Which I don't!

TO


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 30, 2009)

Waking up without my penis.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Waking up without my penis.



How old are you?


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 30, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> How old are you?




47. Is age an option?


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 30, 2009)

Your wife's former married name wouldn't happen to be "Bobbit", would it?


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow. Check out National Lampoon's "Loaded Weapon" film for the original quote. Phew...


..you need to broaden your horizons.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Its weird that a 47 yo is afraid of waking up without their penis.

I almost thought you were a 12 yo or something who was trying to be funny.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 30, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Its weird that a 47 yo is afraid of waking up without their penis.
> 
> I almost thought you were a 12 yo or something who was trying to be funny.



Which - in my opinion - just helps showing that fear is irrational.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess I have one more fear. I fear I cant provide a good life for my family.


----------



## Erich (Aug 31, 2009)

fear is what you make it gents............though having no little weiner in the morn could be quite troublesome, my pants wouldn't fit right, nor would my spandex bike shorts..............yowser !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> Its weird that a 47 yo is afraid of waking up without their penis.
> 
> I almost thought you were a 12 yo or something who was trying to be funny.



I am sure he was not being serious...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, I'll admit it... I'm scared of Loxa flavicollis's! AKA *Brown Marmorated Stink Bugs*


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 31, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Your wife's former married name wouldn't happen to be "Bobbit", would it?



Peepee's big adventure!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 31, 2009)

In all seriousness....I have a horrible fear that when I die, my daughter won't know how much I love her.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2009)

A very valid one, Diddy. Now that I have one of my own, I know what you mean. My own father passed away when she was only 5 months old, so she'll never get to know him or remember him or suffer through endless repeats of his same jokes....damn.


----------



## Henk (Sep 3, 2009)

I fear the dead, in the sense that I do not touch something that is dead, except for if it is family and I can save their life or something like that. I never go into a grave yard except if I knew someone that was laid to rest there. I do not fear dying myself and it is not as if I think that the dead will come to life and kill me it is just that it shakes my bones to the core. That is the only Fear I have, heights is not that bad for me, I am just very coaches when up high, but I love flying. lol


----------



## Henk (Sep 3, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Greatest fear???
> 
> Hmmm, not afraid of spiders or snakes, or heights or ladders.... Did alot of my best work in the dark, I have 3 fake front teeth already and will drink water before Budweiser... Surfed with sharks, jellyfish and the dreaded sea lice, and fu*ked a brown bear in the ass.....
> 
> The only thing I fear is my wife.....



Ha ha ha... That was well said Dan! They tried Budweiser here, but it did not work that well with us South Africans. lol


----------



## muller (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't mind insects or arachnids, I hate snails and especially slugs, cold slimy little bastards! Imagine my shock last night when I went outside in the dark to feed the cat. I forgot all about her, she was meowing at the door, I went out with a small cup of dry catfood to put in her bowl (she has a little kennel in the garden where her bowl is) I reached in with cup to where I thought her bowl was, remember, it was dark, and I felt something cold and wet touch my finger. I turned on the torch on my mobile phone and saw this.....







I had to take a pic, it's like something out of one of those Alien movies!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Your worst fears come true.


----------



## Henk (Sep 6, 2009)

Nah, just need a bit of salt and they will be sorted out.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a LOT of slugs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2009)

Escargot! Ymmmm!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 6, 2009)

Jaysus, that's a lot of those nasty buggers! Ew! 
As Henk said: A little salt, and they die.
My ex and I used salt to get rid of slugs in the tent when we were camping near Salzburg a few years ago, it works like a charm. Just pile some salt on the buggers, and they'll curl up and die from dehydration in a matter of minutes.
Seems like they like the cat food, btw. 

You can read more here:
Slugs and Osmosis


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 6, 2009)

Slugs IN your tent??? Dang. Perhaps a little trail of salt just outside the door...?


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2009)

posers spamming after and during 3 postings of nothing but worthless junk


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 6, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Slugs IN your tent??? Dang. Perhaps a little trail of salt just outside the door...?



Heheh, it was this kind of tent, so it wasn't as bad as it sounds, even though the slugs crept up underneath the moisture edge of the tent whenever it rained. And when camping right next to the Alps, you get some rain now and then. 







Btw, this is only a 4-person tent - ours was a 6-person size w. 2 cabins for sleeping. Used one for the luggage and the other for sleeping in. Loved the tent, it was sheer luxury.
Btw, so did the slugs.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2009)

UH...that's not a tent...it's a house


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2009)

looks like one of the mini castles I saw sprawled along the campingplatz's on the shores of the Rhine River last year

looks like a pain in the butt to put up let alone store away conviently, and those mini bikes really crack me up, one of the locals here has one and pedals like a fiend to keep up with us Road heads


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 6, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> UH...that's not a tent...it's a house



Naaaaah...just because we brought a long a table, two comfortable camping chairs, bought two lamps in Salzburg - one for the table, and one to hang from the roof - plus our gas kitchen stove and cooking gear? 
No wonder the poor old Scorpio was dragging her tail all the way down there and back home again! 



Erich said:


> looks like one of the mini castles I saw sprawled along the campingplatz's on the shores of the Rhine River last year
> 
> looks like a pain in the butt to put up let alone store away conviently, and those mini bikes really crack me up, one of the locals here has one and pedals like a fiend to keep up with us Road heads



When you're two ppl who sets the thing up, it's no problem. It goes fairly fast, too.
We didn't have any mini bikes, and I totally agree with you - I sometimes see people who is on a sailing holiday, they bring along bikes like this, and it looks hilarious when they come rolling ever so slowly, pedaling like mad. 
*
Oh, and to keep in line with the thread title?*
I don't like slugs either.


----------

